# Missing "Forum Jump"



## MirclMax (Jul 12, 2000)

Hey, I was just curious if this was intentional ... or an oversight .. but it appears that the "Forum Jump" (pulldown menu and GO button) are missing at the bottom of the thread listing page for "Now Showing - TV Show Talk". It appears at the top of that forum properly, but in my quick sampling of other forums, it still appears in both locations.

Any ideas?

Edit: Noticed that it is missing in some other forums as well.. Including this one "Forum Feedback" , the UK forum seems to be missing it .. and so forth..

So it shows up at the bottom of some, and not others.


----------



## rhuntington3 (May 1, 2001)

I see the forum jump at the bottom of TV Show Talk. Try clearing your cache and restart your browser. I'm running Firefox 1.07 on Windows XP Home with SP2.


----------



## MirclMax (Jul 12, 2000)

Well, okay I tried looking at it from a browser issue .. I was using FireFox as well by the way .. 

I pulled up IE .. at first, I see the "Forum Jump" ... then I logged in and went back to the forum .. and its gone. From what I can tell, it depends on how you happen to access the forum.

My suggestion to see what I see. Be logged in, and jump to the forum using that pull down from another forum .. when doing that, it seems to be missing.

Hey, who knows, maybe its just me.


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

It is how you have your account settings. It will only show if the list of threads in the section goes over to more than one page. I am guessing you changed your default age view and as such do not see enough threads to make them move off to page two.

USER CP ... OPTIONS ... Default Age View. Using the forum default is the best usually.


----------



## MirclMax (Jul 12, 2000)

Alright then  Sorry to bother!


----------

